# NO-explode



## pincrusher (Jan 5, 2005)

has anyone else tried this product. i am on it currently and it seems to be living up to label claims as far as the pumps in the gym. yesterday i worked chest and i will say that after the workout was done my chest felt more pumped than usual and just looked bigger overall.  its still only my first week and the real test will be leg day. if it makes a difference then, i will be impressed.  
anyone else ever try this product.  i wanted to try something different than igf and still get the same kinds of pumps that the igf gives me in the gym. i may even run the igf with the no-explode to see what happens but am afraid that the pumps will get way to intense.


----------



## Aratesticle (Jan 5, 2005)

I have a feeling that it just pumps you up with no real benefit....just a guess though.


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 5, 2005)

Never heard of it. Can you tell us more about it?


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 6, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Never heard of it. Can you tell us more about it?


its made by BSN and is advertised in quite a few magazines.  it is described as an extreme nitric oxide & creatine surge. here is a description from their website and also a link to more info:
Item Description

A New Dimension In: Energy Pumps Size Performance Training Intensity An Extreme Nitric Oxide & Creatine Surge NO-Xplode is the world’s first and only pre-workout supplement that produces immediate results in energy, size, strength, pumps, performance, mental focus, and training intensity…You will literally see and feel it working within minutes of taking it! NO-Xplode has the unique ability to get you dialed in and pumped up for every single workout by inducing the strongest and most advanced nitric oxide, creatine, and body-mind stimulating surge ever developed in a supplement. No other products can say that! No other products can do that!

http://www.bsnonline.net/bsn/pages/noxplode2.php


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 6, 2005)

did an arm workout last night before i went to the bowling alley for my league and i will say one thing about this product, it definately lives up to label claims as far as the pumps are concerned.  when doing bi's they got so pumped up and enlarged that it became very painfull to keep exercising them. this morning they are still pumped up.  had trouble bowling last night because of the pump my arms still had. thats the last time i workout right before my league as it really affected my games since my biceps would start to feel extremely pumped as soon as i picked up the ball.
the pumps are very similar to the ones i get when on IGF.
so far the product is working but i dont really expect to see the advertised energy and strength gains but didnt expect it due to the test, deca, drol, & eq cycle im on right now. cant wait to do legs tonight and see how it affects them


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I have had tremendous success with creatine products before. As a matter of fact I had not experienced "the pump" in over 20 years of working out. The first pump I ever got was after using Cell-Tech and similar products. It was so cool I almost came. I am going to have to try this.  
Are you paying that price for it Pin?


----------



## heavy (Jan 7, 2005)

Pincrusher...I have an idea. If this product forces massive amounts of blood into your muscles, try taking 5g glutamine, 5g creatine and 20g bcaa's with it. Someone on another board was doing something similar to this and is getting good results.


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 12, 2005)

heavy said:
			
		

> Pincrusher...I have an idea. If this product forces massive amounts of blood into your muscles, try taking 5g glutamine, 5g creatine and 20g bcaa's with it. Someone on another board was doing something similar to this and is getting good results.


thanks heavy, i will have to give this idea a try.
DR, i payed about $38 for it at the local vitamin world when they had their monthly 40% off special.  it goes for about $35-40 on most online supplement stores like dpsnutriton also.  
my leg workout didnt really see as great an affect but i hit them really hard and get them pretty pumped up anyways. back workout was awsome and i have never felt the pumps in my back muscles like i did when on this stuff.


----------



## tee (Jan 13, 2005)

If it works, it will be illegal in about 6 months!


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 15, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> If it works, it will be illegal in about 6 months!


yeah, your right TEE any creatine product will certainly be next on the presidents hit list.  im sure they will come up with some bogus stories about how bad it is and our kids shouldnt be using it or it will kill them  LOL


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 15, 2005)

2 week observations:
well its been 2 weeks since i started taking no-xplode and so far i like the product. small muscles definately see a bigger pump than the larger muscles. 

biceps= extreme pumps and soreness and nice size increase while workingout

triceps= great pumps and enlargement of the muscle 

chest= good pumps when going with medium rep range but diminished if going low rep heavy weight. pump stayed with me all day though.

back=great pump within the individual muscles of the back, better than i ever felt before. kinda surprised me with how pumped my back got

legs=not much difference but i attribute this to my pretty intense leg workouts already. muscles did feel fuller and skin was tighter so it did work.

shoulders= very good pump and fullness to the muscle during and after workout. has someone tell me my shoulders looked like they grew a bunch since the day before.

overall i like the product and will try it again after this container is used up but will add 2 other products this company makes and run it during one of my low dosage cruise phases of my steroid cycling.
my whole body just looks bigger since i started using this product


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 22, 2005)

I've been using it for about a week. I love the pumps. Feels like my muscles are going to rip out of the skin. It hurts good.


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 22, 2005)

im glad you like it DR i plan on also trying their other product nitrix here in the next few weeks while i am off cycle to see what it will do. they actually recommend taking the 2 of them together along with their creatine mix


----------

